# Disabling router function from modem/router combo



## ClemsonFan (Aug 10, 2014)

I have a Netgear DGN2200v3 modem/router combo. I've had it for a year now and I'm not very satisfied with the router capabilities so I purchased an Apple Extreme Base. I was told I need to disable the router function from my modem/router combo. I looked in the Netgear Genie program for some sort of advanced options but I have found nothing. Anyone able to assist?


----------



## ClemsonFan (Aug 10, 2014)

i just found access to advanced settings. If I unclick "Enable wireless router radio" will it disable the router? (seems like it may be a stupid question but I'm trying to make sure here)


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

To work with in the modem/router settings you need to use the web interface by typing 192.168.x.x (where the x's are your netgear numbers) in the http:/ browser search. Those settings are generally in the wireless section/tab/area. 

I cannot access my Router settings

Connect NETGEAR router to Internet using Genie


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

It will disable the wifi.


----------



## ClemsonFan (Aug 10, 2014)

i did that. it was 192.168.0.1 and then Advanced Setup -->Wireless Settings

this is where i found "enable wireless radio router" and I'm wondering if unclicking that box is all i need to do. is it really that easy?


----------



## ClemsonFan (Aug 10, 2014)

is that all i want to do? just disable the wifi? then plug in my Apple Extreme and use it as my router? is this accomplishing what i want?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The apple router will set itself to bridging and you will get the wifi via it.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You misinterpreted what "I was told I need to disable the router function from my modem/router combo" means.

It means to set the router into bridge mode which also means its not doing NAT which is a router function.

Page 102 in your manual for how to set in bridge mode.
http://www.downloads.netgear.com/files/GDC/DGN2200V3/DGN2200v3_UM_2Oct12.pdf


----------



## ClemsonFan (Aug 10, 2014)

thanks so much! i'm getting the kiddo down for a nap and i'm going to give this a try. appreciate the help very much!


----------

